# CyanogenPSP - A CyanogenMod Menu/GUI for PSP v6.0



## Joel16 (Jun 14, 2014)

> This project has been discontinued.​

Click to collapse



*Final Version:* v6.0
*Current Stage:* Stable






*Video:*











*Changelog: CyanogenPSP 6.0*


```
Features:

- Updated recovery design and tweaked some recovery menu settings.
- New icon pack customization. (Settings->Display->Themes->Icon Packs)
- App drawer icons can now be modified with icon packs.
- Fully customizable themes. (Settings->Display->Themes->Styles)
- Now uses the proper Android cursor icon.
- Minor RAM menu improvements 
	+ Renamed "Ram Management" to "Memory", under Settings->Performance.
	+ Includes a progress bar that shows how much RAM is available from the total.
	+ Displays percentage of RAM used.
	+ Displays percentage of RAM available.
- Added control.prx (kernel module). Allows you to access vol+, vol- and note buttons.
- Added impose.prx (kernel module). Allows you to access sceImpose functions.
- Added volume control. Can be accessed by pressing vol - or vol +.
- Updated display.prx - Moved impose functions to impose module.
- Added power management settings. (Settings->Performance->Battery Management)
	+ Includes powersave, balanced and performance as its choices.
- Volume controls can now be accessed everywhere in the GUI except the recovery menu.
- CPU states are restored after MP3  playing.
- CPU states are now displayed correctly in Settings->Performance->Processor.
- Settings menu - no longer allows you to overclock/underclock your CPU when power save mode is on.
- Added Polish translation - Thank you pawelosro!
- Added German translation - Thank you Dimistoteles!
- Updated French translation - Thanks Mahmoudos!
- Added Dutch translation - Thank you Arikuzo!
- Updated German translation - Thank you Ciapa!
- Added Spanish translation - Thank you Randomdude0!
- Added Portuguese translation - Thank you Gustavo Fraga Pacheco!
- Added Brazilian Portuguese translation - Thank you Hargrun!
- Added language selection option under settings->display.
- Added Norwegian translation - Thank you Ridge!
- App Drawer: Now uses 6 columns instead of 7. This gets rid of a lot of overlapping issues.
- Added a new language selection screen during first boot.
- Cleaned up and revamped power menu.
- Uses bin files for file handling.
- Added Romanian translation - Thank you imhotep4!
- Added Italian translation - Thank you nerdvana89!
- Added progressive animation to volume and brightness slider.
- Added Russian and Ukrainian translation - Thank you Vasniktel and Raithwall!
- Now uses PSP_CTRL_NOTE (Note button) to take screenshots instead of R + Triangle.
- Recovery Menu now has a reboot to XMB option.
- Allow only images to be opened when changing wallpapers. This fixes issues when trying to load other files in the wallpaper section.
- App Drawer backdrop image can now be themed.
- Many of the highlighting assets in the settings menu can now be themed.
- Revamped font menu. 
- Font sizes are now available. (Settings->Display->Themes->Fonts->Font Size)
- Color values used in animations and progress bars can now be themed.
- With the new theme manager function, many more assets can be themed.
- Revamped and realigned the battery charging status icon.
- Reorganized the whole navigation bar function. It now uses less resources and is also more theme friendly.
- Updated preincluded wallpapers to the most recent ones provided by CyanogenMod.
- Replaced USB debugging option (PSPLink) with an experimental features toggle. Allows you to access W.I.P apps such as calculator and messages.
- Repositioned toggles to make it more efficent for certain languages.
- CPU states cannot be changed while music is playing in the background.
- Added a dark skin toggle under developer options. (Similar to Android Marshmallow's feature)
- Uses PSP's native media engine rather than libmad:
	+ This loads mp3's faster and sounds better. There is also little to no laggs when music is playing in the background.
	+ Memory management is better.
	+ The play/pause button is now indicated properly.
	+ Time elapsed now shows on the bottom right corner just above the play/pause button.
- Play/Pause button is now indicated properly when playing BGM, WAV, AT3 and MOD files.


Fixes:

- Updated language string lengths.
- Fixed critical return button issue when trying to return to a previous menu. 
- Messenger is inaccessible due to incompletion.
- Fixed minor font color issues.
- Calculator is inaccessible due to incompletion.
- Fixed up online updates. However this will no longer be updated.
- Fixed UMD loading.
- Cleaned up default configs.
- Fixed up power management settings issues.
- Fixed a strange crash after exiting file manager.
- Fixed up homebrew, POPS and ISO loading issues due to major changes in code.
- Fixed gallery return issue, after vewing an image.
- Fixed return screen glitch, in Music, Gallery and Game app.
- Fixed minor memeory leak in gallery app and settings.
- Fixed another minor memory leak in settings menu.
- Fixed theme, fonts, icon packs and language selection bug when user tries to return to previous menu by using '..'
- Fixed CPU state values when overclocking/underlocking.
- Cleaned up quick settings and volume bar layout.
- Fixed a critical issue with loading wallpapers, themes and icon packs.
- Fixed showImage(); return misplacement.
- Fixed return issues after exiting image preview.
- Fixed a minor issue with the 'security' button overlapping incorrectly.
- Fixed misalignment when battery status reaches 100%.
- Reorganized how the theme manager works - It is now somewhat faster.
- Fixed battery status alignment under quick settings.
- Disallow cursor movement while the cross button is held - This fixes the issue with the quick settings up showing up every time
you pull the analog stick down while the cross button is held.
- Fixed power save crash. It now draws the image rather than loading one when using power save.
- Got rid of a bunch of unnecessary assets.
- Fixed crashes when trying to open other files apart from pictures in the gallery app.
- Fixed file manager's options menu having an unreadable font issue.
- Fixed the "update.zip has been found" issue even when there isn't any.
- Fixed incorrect battery and CPU states during startup.
- Fixed a minor issue with Polish translation on welcome screen.
- Fixed credits menu returning to settings instead of the about screen when circle is pressed.
- Fixed battery status not being hidden when using expanded desktop.
- Fixed crash in lockscreen after enabling swipe to unlock feature.
- Fixed month of the year overlapping the day of the week when quick settings is used.
- Fixed time not being displayed when using the power menu while having power save enabled.
- Fixed font sizes showing the wrong size selected after selection.
- Fixed zip file extraction. Simply press the cross button while the .zip file is highlited and it will extract.
- Fixed crash after exiting text view.
- Fixed clock app showing the wrong time periods. (AM/PM)
- Fixed misalignment with the time when 24 hour mode is enabled.
- Fixed ID3 not parsing the Genre text correctly.
- Fixed font sizes altering the brightness values.
- Fixed incorrect CPU states during startup when using battery management settings.
- Improved overall application stability and performance. 
- Massive code clean up and reorganization.
- Reorganized many functions and statements.
- Got rid of many unnecessary coding.
- Removed many un-translated strings.
- Deleted many unused files.
- Fixed quick settings tiles not working.
- Fixed brightness slider only allowing to be altered when the cursor is at the very top.
- Fixed crash when entering WiFi menu.
- Fixed time misalignment under quick settings.
```


*Old Changelogs:*



*CyanogenPSP 5.2*

```
Features:
- Added android lollipop key tones:
	+ Lock and unlock screen tones
	+ Screen-shot captured tone
	+ Lollipop's key-press tones - It is now only activated when something can be triggered/opened.
- Implemented Theme system:
	+ Allows you to change fonts (real time) - uses PGF fonts only for now. Use ttf2pgf to convert ttf or oft fonts to PGF
	+ Allows you to change into one of CyanogenPSP's provided wallpapers.
	+ Restarting is no longer required for changing wallpapers.
- Re-organized time and battery display.
- Re-organized digital time system.
- Limit string length in certain areas - Allows for a more cleaner and user friendly look.
- Uses normalized audio files for tones.
- Added security settings:
	+ Added password lock option. (20 character password, that can be written in any language)
	+ Added 4 digit pin lock option.
- OSK uses your default language on your PSP.
- Added option to view bin files in file manager.
- Added option to create folders in file manager. (Press the R button while in the file manager)
- Revamped Game menu
	+ Includes new game boot animation.
- CPU states are now saved. They no longer reset after exiting.
- App drawer/Home icons can now be highlighted when using the cursor.
- Improved remote-joy lite integration. 
- MP3 Player now displays the following:
	+ Song title (rather than the audio file's title)
	+ Artist
	+ Album
	+ Year
	+ Genre
- Integrated Stop watch under clock app.
- 24 Hour time toggle has been added under Settings>Display>Time.
- Quick settings now displays "Power-save" if the CPU <= 133 MHz, "Balanced" if CPU >133 MHz but <300 MHz and "Performance" if CPU >= 300.
- Added storage statistics under system/storage.
	+ Displays Total Storage in MB
	+ Displays Available storage in MB
- Displays PSP's nickname on the top right corner in quick settings.
- New status bar icons
	+ Now displays USB debugging icon when USB is activated from settings/performance/storage.
	+ Now displays music icon, when listening to music or whilst a song is being played in the background.
- Revamped welcome screen.
- Overall Performance and Stability is improved.
	

Fixes:
- Added ISO directory check to prevent crash.
- Fixed browser crash caused by the boot animation system.
- Fixed glitch-y keyboard
- Fixed buggy CPU states readings.
- Massive clean up!11!! - Check my git. - (Eliminated all warnings my compiler threw at me)
- Use bin files for storing passwords. (cause they're cooler :P)
- Fixed key tone playing twice on one press.
- Fixed OSK no longer being able to be accessed once data entry has been cancelled.
- Fixed toggles being displayed even when quick settings is pulled down in the miscellaneous tab.
- Fixed incorrect font colour when dumping UMD Boot.bin and memory.
- Fixed music crash after selecting another song whilst a song is playing in the background.
- Fixed name and password not being displayed in recovery menu in PSP system information tab.
```


*CyanogenPSP 5.1*

```
Features:

- Unify font loading to increase performance 
- Load more resources before start up. This leads to slower boot, but better performance.
- 'Materialize' file manager icon (lol) and reorganized resources
- Reorganized app drawer in alphabetical order
- Filemanager: update deletion dialogue
- Allow quick settings to be accessed in lockscreen
- Enabled lockscreen during start up
- Added Game and Boot animation
- Added boot animation toggle (Settings>display)
- Added game boot toggle (Settings>display)


Fixes:

- More cleaning up for better optimization
- Fixed cursor overlay in display section
- Fix up many possible memory leaks
- Fix power menu crash due to the recent reorganization of resources
- Fix up time.day alignment in quick settings
- Removed app icons that I no longer plan to support. These include Gmail/Email - you can simply use the browser. People and Calendar was also removed.
```


*CyanogenPSP 5.0*

```
Features:

- Fully implement ISO/CSO loading through game launcher
- Fully implement POPS loading game launcher
- Added expanded desktop feature : can be toggled on/off in settings/display
- Added day/night cycle widget. : can be toggled on/off in settings/display
- Add 5x scrolling for gallery (use left/right buttons to move 5x faster than up/down)
- Update default wallpaper to CM12's new default wallpaper
- Added time and date in lockscreen
- Use right/left to change brightness in quicksettings instead of up/down.
- Added USB toggle under settings>performance>storage management.


Fixes:

- Fixed battery percent and time not being shown when viewing a text file
- Fix up processor menu
   : Display correct CPU/BUS frequency
   : Fix Overclocking and Underclocking
   : Prevent skipping frequencies
- Fix up display in the WIFI menu
- Minor changes and fixes
- Fixed time not being updated in the clock app until its reopened
```


*CyanogenPSP 4.0*

```
Features:

- Revamped MP3 Player
- Revamped Gallery App
- Revamped file manager
- Revamped App drawer
- Revamped Lockscreen Press and hold X in the middle range of the screen, and move the analog upwards
- Revamped Quick settings
- BGM, WAV, AT3, MOD files can be opened via the file manager now. 
- Major code optimizations and cleanup.
- Revamped debug message
- Merged all changes from 3.0 - Includes the option to change wallpaper and run homebrews. 
- Pressing circle after quick settings is activated, deactivates it immediately.
- Re-organized font usage. Now doesn't blend in with the background, or makes it hard to read.
- Implement lollipop sorta clock app (Changes color during certain times of the day, just like native android's)
- Display MAC address, kernel version and OSLib version in about screen.


Fixes:

- Fixed brightness slider. It works once you've pulled down the quick settings to a certain extent.
- Fixed up/down button altering brightness even while the quick settings aren't activated.
- Fixed recents menu crashing, when trying to exit.
- Fixed kernel version information in recovery menu.
- Fixed changing font color to white color in file manager after playing music. Made it impossible to read the file name.
- Fixed apollo and gallery forced exit.
- Fixed minor memory leak in settings->developer options->dumping tools.
```




*Screenshots:*


























































































*Downloads:*

*Download v6.0 [PRO] [ME] [PS Vita eCFW] 

Themes | Icon Packs

Download ttf2pgf converter (simply move the ttf font in the same folder as the makefonts.bat file is, and click on makefonts)

Download Autostart PRX v5.6 preconfigured by kozarovv

Source Code*


----------



## Joel16 (Nov 8, 2014)

Thought I'd update this page to share my work inspired by android custom roms  
Before you start yelling at me, please read the first paragraph. This isn't a port, and it isn't based on Android source at all. Think of it as an android launcher but uses the PSP SDK's code. It will not and never allow you to run android apps.


----------



## Joel16 (Jan 26, 2015)




----------



## IgnitusBoyone (Jan 28, 2015)

Ok, this is pretty amazing. The default PSP UI is rather limited even with CFW.  I played around a little in 2012 with writing PSP applications, but I can't even contemplate building a complete overhaul for the XMB.  I have to replace my batteries for my PSPs this month, but once they come in I'll give this a try.


----------



## Joel16 (Jan 28, 2015)

IgnitusBoyone said:


> Ok, this is pretty amazing. The default PSP UI is rather limited even with CFW.  I played around a little in 2012 with writing PSP applications, but I can't even contemplate building a complete overhaul for the XMB.  I have to replace my batteries for my PSPs this month, but once they come in I'll give this a try.

Click to collapse



Thanks for the support 

Sent from my C2104 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Joel16 (Feb 11, 2015)

New update available which includes loading PSP Homebrews (Eboots)
http://joel16.github.io/CyanoPSP/


----------



## Joel16 (Feb 14, 2015)

New update: v3.1

*Change-log*

```
Features:

- Add option to change wallpaper.
- Revamped game launcher. You no longer have to use the file manager to load eboots anymore.
	
Fixes:

- Fix homebrew loading through ef0 (internal storage).
```


To change the wallpaper:


> Open an image through file manager or gallery app. Press square to
> display the prompt for changing your wallpaper. Press (X) to accept and
> change the wallpaper to one you are currently viewing. Press (O) to
> cancel and keep your present wallpaper. You must restart the app to view changes.

Click to collapse




*Download:* CyanoPSP 3.1-MEGA| CyanoPSP 3.1 Mirror


*Screenshots:*


----------



## Nuskid Games (Feb 16, 2015)

Thanks for sharing. I'll try this out later this evening!


----------



## Joel16 (Feb 16, 2015)

Nuskid Games said:


> Thanks for sharing. I'll try this out later this evening!

Click to collapse



Nice, would like to hear your view on this.

Sent from my C2104 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Brandon011795 (Feb 16, 2015)

Looks pretty good! A few years ago I got a Windows XP gui on my PSP and of course, it was absolute ****. I might break out the old PSP to give this a try soon!


----------



## Joel16 (Feb 17, 2015)

Brandon011795 said:


> Looks pretty good! A few years ago I got a Windows XP gui on my PSP and of course, it was absolute ****. I might break out the old PSP to give this a try soon!

Click to collapse



Thanks, I'd like to know how it went 

Sent from my C2104 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Joel16 (Mar 7, 2015)

Updated post with new screenshots and a video. This version brings the material look to it. 
Latest version: 5.0 (released 3/8/15)

*Changelog:*

```
Features:

- Fully implement ISO/CSO loading through game launcher
- Fully implement POPS loading game launcher
- Added expanded desktop feature : can be toggled on/off in settings/display
- Added day/night cycle widget. : can be toggled on/off in settings/display
- Add 5x scrolling for gallery (use left/right buttons to move 5x faster than up/down)
- Update default wallpaper to CM12's new default wallpaper
- Added time and date in lockscreen
- Use right/left to change brightness in quicksettings instead of up/down.
- Added USB toggle under settings>performance>storage management.


Fixes:

- Fixed battery percent and time not being shown when viewing a text file
- Fix up processor menu
   : Display correct CPU/BUS frequency
   : Fix Overclocking and Underclocking
   : Prevent skipping frequencies
- Fix up display in the WIFI menu
- Minor changes and fixes
- Fixed time not being updated in the clock app until its reopened
```

Download link on main post, along with source code (github).


----------



## ludanatic (Mar 8, 2015)

Awesome!
I didn't even know that the PSP is able to handle different launchers nor that something  like this even exists!
Really great work, i'll give it a try later as im on the hop right now


----------



## Navneet Suresh (Mar 8, 2015)

@Joel16 Good work bro I will ask my friend to try this out after exams get over. keep it up  .


----------



## Calin (Mar 8, 2015)

Awesome work man ! 
Even if i don't use PSP anymore porting all these stuff and bring this Material style also for the Playstation is very cool


----------



## Bloodflame (Mar 8, 2015)

Ah, man! I just got rid of my PSP a couple months ago because it was collecting dust  Would have loved to try this. Ah, well. Keep up the great work!


----------



## vusun123 (Mar 8, 2015)

Does it run on all PSPs, and even running on pre-loaded CFW, namely PRO and ME ?


----------



## |>/\nte (Mar 8, 2015)

Awesome work mate. I was also thinking, this would be sweet on the p.s. vita as well, which has a touch screen. I know it's much harder, but if you wish, you could think about it. Cheers.


----------



## xDroidZz (Mar 8, 2015)

wow this is just amazing. dont have the psp anymore sadly. would have tested it if i still had it...... didn't even heard about this until i saw a post on facebook on the XDA page. Great work mate! i am out of thanks.... lol


----------



## Joel16 (Mar 8, 2015)

Haha didn't see this coming, thanks for all your support guys. Really helps in keeping the project going 

Edit: BTW this also runs on PPSSPP 



vusun123 said:


> Does it run on all PSPs, and even running on pre-loaded CFW, namely PRO and ME ?

Click to collapse



Yes it does, in the video it's being tested on PRO. It should run on a PS Vita's eCFW as well. Just remember even though its marked as stable doesn't mean it offers everything. I've named it stable because all the features I've provided work as they should. (Except for OTA's cause my server's down) so yeah, if there is something you can't click on, or just won't open its simply because it hasn't been properly implemented yet  What's on the working list is definitely working though.



|>/\nte said:


> Awesome work mate. I was also thinking, this would be sweet on the p.s. vita as well, which has a touch screen. I know it's much harder, but if you wish, you could think about it. Cheers.

Click to collapse



Sorry but as of now its not possible haha. You can use it on a PSvita (using its PSP emulator) but touchscreen won't work. The PS vita doesn't have any 'native' homebrews as of yet, and without an SDK its almost impossible 

Sent from my C2104 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## vusun123 (Mar 8, 2015)

Joel16 said:


> Haha didn't see this coming, thanks for all your support guys. Really helps in keeping the project going
> 
> Edit: BTW this also runs on PPSSPP
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks for the headup. I'm on 6.61 PRO-C2, will give this a shot after it is finished charging


----------



## DaGamer12345 (Mar 8, 2015)

For some reason, I can't get this to work. I'm on 6.60 PRO-C2 on a PSP-1001, and I see the file on the XMB but when I launch it, the memory stick icon sometimes blinks for a few seconds and then the PSP shuts off. I've tried disabling all plugins and setting XMB and Game CPU clocks to default, but it still won't launch.


----------



## Me‎ (Mar 8, 2015)

Joel16 said:


> Haha didn't see this coming, thanks for all your support guys. Really helps in keeping the project going
> 
> Edit: BTW this also runs on PPSSPP

Click to collapse



Hi,
Awesome work!
I just wanted to ask how to install on ppsspp.
I copied to phone PSP/GAME,
and then from inside PPSSPP navigated there and tried to open it, but it just crashed. what have I done wrong?

And thanks again :good:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 8, 2015)

BTW How to install ?  I am a noob ...  pls help
 Edit: I saw it in the download... sorry


----------



## Joel16 (Mar 8, 2015)

DaGamer12345 said:


> For some reason, I can't get this to work. I'm on 6.60 PRO-C2 on a PSP-1001, and I see the file on the XMB but when I launch it, the memory stick icon sometimes blinks for a few seconds and then the PSP shuts off. I've tried disabling all plugins and setting XMB and Game CPU clocks to default, but it still won't launch.

Click to collapse



Did you install it properly?
Please refer to the installation.txt in the archive. It could be a bad download or something I'm not sure, use the mirror and try again. I just downloaded it and re-installed it on my PSP Go, and it works just fine. (I'm using 6.20 PRO). If it still doesn't work, pm me or just reply here. I'll re-compile a build using less memory. Because PSP 1000 only has 32 MB ram, and that might be the problem.





Me‎ said:


> Hi,
> Awesome work!
> I just wanted to ask how to install on ppsspp.
> I copied to phone PSP/GAME,
> ...

Click to collapse



You need to download the archive and extract it. Once you extract it, copy the "CyanogenPSP" folder to your phone's PSP/GAME. Then navigate to that folder on PPSSPP and select the PSP icon with Cid holding the lollipop haha. I've attached the screenshots to prove to you that its working on PPSSPP android. 





[email protected] said:


> BTW How to install ?  I am a noob ...  pls help
> Edit: I saw it in the download... sorry

Click to collapse



Glad you found it lol


----------



## Me‎ (Mar 8, 2015)

Joel16 said:


> You need to download the archive and extract it. Once you extract it, copy the "CyanogenPSP" folder to your phone's PSP/GAME. Then navigate to that folder on PPSSPP and select the PSP icon with Cid holding the lollipop haha. I've attached the screenshots to prove to you that its working on PPSSPP android.

Click to collapse



That's what I did, maybe I got a corrupt download, I'll try again later and report.
thanks for the quick reply.


----------



## DaGamer12345 (Mar 8, 2015)

Joel16 said:


> Did you install it properly?
> Please refer to the installation.txt in the archive. It could be a bad download or something I'm not sure, use the mirror and try again. I just downloaded it and re-installed it on my PSP Go, and it works just fine. (I'm using 6.20 PRO). If it still doesn't work, pm me or just reply here. I'll re-compile a build using less memory. Because PSP 1000 only has 32 MB ram, and that might be the problem.

Click to collapse



Redownloaded it and it still did not work. It's probably due to the smaller amount of RAM.


----------



## Joel16 (Mar 8, 2015)

Me‎ said:


> That's what I did, maybe I got a corrupt download, I'll try again later and report.
> thanks for the quick reply.

Click to collapse



Probably haha, and no worries. Do let me know how it goes.



DaGamer12345 said:


> Redownloaded it and it still did not work. It's probably due to the smaller amount of RAM.

Click to collapse



Hm, it seems to be the only problem. Anyways I've compiled a new build for PSP 1000's specifically. Try this https://www.mediafire.com/?iuyvdsstl4p0wp3 and report back.
This should work now hopefully, you should only have about 17-18 MB free RAM.


----------



## Theliakos (Mar 8, 2015)

Joel16 said:


> Probably haha, and no worries. Do let me know how it goes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



sir i have a psp 3004 will this work ? also i am on stock firmware do i need a hacked one ?? cause i have 1 ! haha also how to go back on stock firmware after this??


----------



## Joel16 (Mar 8, 2015)

Theliakos said:


> sir i have a psp 3004 will this work ? also i am on stock firmware do i need a hacked one ?? cause i have 1 ! haha also how to go back on stock firmware after this??

Click to collapse



Yes it works on all PSPs, and yes you'll require hacked one lol. Just google if you don't know how (use PRO or ME CFW)
For PSP 2000 and newer models, use this https://github.com/joel16/CyanogenPSP/releases/tag/Stable-2, and ofcourse you can return to XMB. It doesn't replace your firmware, so you can press home and exit.


----------



## Theliakos (Mar 8, 2015)

Joel16 said:


> Yes it works on all PSPs, and yes you'll require hacked one lol. Just google if you don't know how (use PRO or ME CFW)
> For PSP 2000 and newer models, use this https://github.com/joel16/CyanogenPSP/releases/tag/Stable-2, and ofcourse you can return to XMB. It doesn't replace your firmware, so you can press home and exit.

Click to collapse



hmm ok i use the 660 pro c ! i dont really remember the name ! nah xD i am not a noob haha lol ok ok i ll test and report now its charging i havent charged it for 1 year lol


----------



## Joel16 (Mar 8, 2015)

Theliakos said:


> hmm ok i use the 660 pro c ! i dont really remember the name ! nah xD i am not a noob haha lol ok ok i ll test and report now its charging i havent charged it for 1 year lol

Click to collapse



Haha sure, let me know.


----------



## Theliakos (Mar 8, 2015)

Joel16 said:


> Haha sure, let me know.

Click to collapse



its nicee!!!! love it but laggs a bit sometimes everything else is perfect!


----------



## Joel16 (Mar 8, 2015)

Theliakos said:


> its nicee!!!! love it but laggs a bit sometimes everything else is perfect!

Click to collapse



Glad to know you liked it haha. IDK about the laggs, try over clocking to 333/150. It wont affect your PSP, it should work just fine


----------



## DaGamer12345 (Mar 8, 2015)

Joel16 said:


> Hm, it seems to be the only problem. Anyways I've compiled a new build for PSP 1000's specifically. Try this https://www.mediafire.com/?iuyvdsstl4p0wp3 and report back.
> This should work now hopefully, you should only have about 17-18 MB free RAM.

Click to collapse



The new build fixes the issue. Thank you!


----------



## Me‎ (Mar 8, 2015)

Joel16 said:


> Probably haha, and no worries. Do let me know how it goes.

Click to collapse



No luck


----------



## Joel16 (Mar 8, 2015)

Me‎ said:


> No luck

Click to collapse



Now I know why it isn't working. You PPSSPP is probably set on PSP 1000 mode. Here try this: Go on PPSSPP Settings, navigate to system settings, scroll down to where it says "PSP Model", select it and choose "PSP-2000/300". Save the settings, and it should work.


----------



## dicamarques (Mar 8, 2015)

pretty neat, still had no time to test it, but made a thread in GBATemp so people know about it  (hope you dont mind) http://gbatemp.net/threads/cyanogenmod-gui-for-psp.383323/


----------



## Joel16 (Mar 8, 2015)

dicamarques said:


> pretty neat, still had no time to test it, but made a thread in GBATemp so people know about it  (hope you dont mind) http://gbatemp.net/threads/cyanogenmod-gui-for-psp.383323/

Click to collapse



Sure I don't mind.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2015)

Joel16 said:


> Did you install it properly?
> Please refer to the installation.txt in the archive. It could be a bad download or something I'm not sure, use the mirror and try again. I just downloaded it and re-installed it on my PSP Go, and it works just fine. (I'm using 6.20 PRO). If it still doesn't work, pm me or just reply here. I'll re-compile a build using less memory. Because PSP 1000 only has 32 MB ram, and that might be the problem.
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



LOL  XD


----------



## Me‎ (Mar 10, 2015)

Joel16 said:


> Now I know why it isn't working. You PPSSPP is probably set on PSP 1000 mode. Here try this: Go on PPSSPP Settings, navigate to system settings, scroll down to where it says "PSP Model", select it and choose "PSP-2000/300". Save the settings, and it should work.

Click to collapse



Yay! thanks


----------



## Joel16 (Mar 28, 2015)

Alright, so I've finally made time to release this. This will be the last update for a while, because I have to begin focusing on my exams from now. I'll be back sometime after June to continue. If there are any questions or problems, I'll try assisting, but I wont be releasing any builds until I get back. 
This update has increased the overall performance to* almost twice as fast* as it was in the previous releases. Heck go on and download the previous version, and compare it this one and you'll come to know what I was talking about. I'd also like to state that there is a high chance this *may* not work on the Vita. If it doesn't, just copy the "boot" folder inside the CyanogenPSP folder to your PSP/GAME and it should work then. The bootanimation uses extra memory, so that might affect Vita compatibility. PSP 1000 users should see a more shorter version of the bootanimation due to the lack of the extra memory that is available on slims. (This hasn't been tested so PSP 1000 users please do report). BTW ISO loading does not work on ME CFW, but POPS and homebrews should work. Everything is confirmed working with PRO CFW. Anyways nuff said, check out the video below to see some of the changes. *PS. Check out the boot animation, It makes things more "CM-like" than it ever was* 






*Changelog:*

```
Features:

- Unify font loading to increase performance 
- Load more resources before start up. This leads to slower boot, but better performance.
- 'Materialize' file manager icon (lol) and reorganized resources
- Reorganized app drawer in alphabetical order
- Filemanager: update deletion dialogue
- Allow quick settings to be accessed in lockscreen
- Enabled lockscreen during start up
- Added Game and Boot animation
- Added boot animation toggle (Settings>display)
- Added game boot toggle (Settings>display)


Fixes:

- More cleaning up for better optimization
- Fixed cursor overlay in display section
- Fix up many possible memory leaks
- Fix power menu crash due to the recent reorganization of resources
- Fix up time.day alignment in quick settings
- Removed app icons that I no longer plan to support. These include Gmail/Email - you can simply use the browser. People and Calendar was also removed.
```

*Downloads:*

Download v5.1 MEGA || MIRROR

Source Code


----------



## iamavneetsingh (Apr 6, 2015)

Thanks. I had Windows XP GUI.
This looks better.


----------



## Joel16 (Apr 6, 2015)

iamavneetsingh said:


> Thanks. I had Windows XP GUI.
> This looks better.

Click to collapse



Lol no probs.


----------



## Joel16 (Jun 14, 2015)

Here's a major update. This is probably the biggest update this project has ever received.

*Screenshots and Videos*



        New welcome screen






New game menu





OSK





Custom Fonts





Security Features





New game menu





App highlighting animation





Stopwatch








*Change-log v5.2*

*Features:*
- Added android lollipop key tones:
	+ Lock and unlock screen tones
	+ Screen-shot captured tone
	+ Lollipop's key-press tones - It is now only activated when something can be triggered/opened.
- Implemented Theme system:
	+ Allows you to change fonts (real time) - uses PGF fonts only for now. Use ttf2pgf to convert ttf or oft fonts to PGF
	+ Allows you to change into one of CyanogenPSP's provided wallpapers.
	+ Restarting is no longer required for changing wallpapers.
- Re-organized time and battery display.
- Re-organized digital time system.
- Limit string length in certain areas - Allows for a more cleaner and user friendly look.
- Uses normalized audio files for tones.
- Added security settings:
	+ Added password lock option. (20 character password, that can be written in any language)
	+ Added 4 digit pin lock option.
- OSK uses your default language on your PSP.
- Added option to view bin files in file manager.
- Added option to create folders in file manager. (Press the R button while in the file manager)
- Revamped Game menu
	+ Includes new game boot animation.
- CPU states are now saved. They no longer reset after exiting.
- App drawer/Home icons can now be highlighted when using the cursor.
- Improved remote-joy lite integration. 
- MP3 Player now displays the following:
	+ Song title (rather than the audio file's title)
	+ Artist
	+ Album
	+ Year
	+ Genre
- Integrated Stop watch under clock app.
- 24 Hour time toggle has been added under Settings>Display>Time.
- Quick settings now displays "Power-save" if the CPU <= 133 MHz, "Balanced" if CPU >133 MHz but <300 MHz and "Performance" if CPU >= 300.
- Added storage statistics under system/storage.
	+ Displays Total Storage in MB
	+ Displays Available storage in MB
- Displays PSP's nickname on the top right corner in quick settings.
- New status bar icons
	+ Now displays USB debugging icon when USB is activated from settings/performance/storage.
	+ Now displays music icon, when listening to music or whilst a song is being played in the background.
- Revamped welcome screen.
- Overall Performance and Stability is improved.

*Fixes:*
- Added ISO directory check to prevent crash.
- Fixed browser crash caused by the boot animation system.
- Fixed glitch-y keyboard
- Fixed buggy CPU states readings.
- Massive clean up!11!! - Check my git. - (Eliminated all warnings my compiler threw at me)
- Use bin files for storing passwords. (cause they're cooler )
- Fixed key tone playing twice on one press.
- Fixed OSK no longer being able to be accessed once data entry has been cancelled.
- Fixed toggles being displayed even when quick settings is pulled down in the miscellaneous tab.
- Fixed incorrect font colour when dumping UMD Boot.bin and memory.
- Fixed music crash after selecting another song whilst a song is playing in the background.
- Fixed name and password not being displayed in recovery menu in PSP system information tab.


*Downloads:*

Download v5.2

Download ttf2pgf converter (simply move the ttf font in the same folder as the makefonts.bat file is, and click on makefonts)

Source Code

Feel free to check out my website which displays the current features and gives a brief description about each of them.


----------



## _Dr.Lost (Jun 17, 2015)

This is beautiful, good work joel.

Sent from my SCH-I800 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Joel16 (Dec 15, 2015)

*CyanogenPSP v6.0 [PRO] [ME] [PS Vita eCFW] is now available*

Final version is now available for PSP PRO/ME CFW and PS Vita eCFW. It's been exactly 6 months since the last official release, so you can expect a huge change-log . If you encounter any critical issues, I'll be happy to provide hot-fixes.




*Video:*









*Changelog: CyanogenPSP v6.0*


```
Features:

- Updated recovery design and tweaked some recovery menu settings.
- New icon pack customization. (Settings->Display->Themes->Icon Packs)
- App drawer icons can now be modified with icon packs.
- Fully customizable themes. (Settings->Display->Themes->Styles)
- Now uses the proper Android cursor icon.
- Minor RAM menu improvements 
	+ Renamed "Ram Management" to "Memory", under Settings->Performance.
	+ Includes a progress bar that shows how much RAM is available from the total.
	+ Displays percentage of RAM used.
	+ Displays percentage of RAM available.
- Added control.prx (kernel module). Allows you to access vol+, vol- and note buttons.
- Added impose.prx (kernel module). Allows you to access sceImpose functions.
- Added volume control. Can be accessed by pressing vol - or vol +.
- Updated display.prx - Moved impose functions to impose module.
- Added power management settings. (Settings->Performance->Battery Management)
	+ Includes powersave, balanced and performance as its choices.
- Volume controls can now be accessed everywhere in the GUI except the recovery menu.
- CPU states are restored after MP3  playing.
- CPU states are now displayed correctly in Settings->Performance->Processor.
- Settings menu - no longer allows you to overclock/underclock your CPU when power save mode is on.
- Added Polish translation - Thank you pawelosro!
- Added German translation - Thank you Dimistoteles!
- Updated French translation - Thanks Mahmoudos!
- Added Dutch translation - Thank you Arikuzo!
- Updated German translation - Thank you Ciapa!
- Added Spanish translation - Thank you Randomdude0!
- Added Portuguese translation - Thank you Gustavo Fraga Pacheco!
- Added Brazilian Portuguese translation - Thank you Hargrun!
- Added language selection option under settings->display.
- Added Norwegian translation - Thank you Ridge!
- App Drawer: Now uses 6 columns instead of 7. This gets rid of a lot of overlapping issues.
- Added a new language selection screen during first boot.
- Cleaned up and revamped power menu.
- Uses bin files for file handling.
- Added Romanian translation - Thank you imhotep4!
- Added Italian translation - Thank you nerdvana89!
- Added progressive animation to volume and brightness slider.
- Added Russian and Ukrainian translation - Thank you Vasniktel and Raithwall!
- Now uses PSP_CTRL_NOTE (Note button) to take screenshots instead of R + Triangle.
- Recovery Menu now has a reboot to XMB option.
- Allow only images to be opened when changing wallpapers. This fixes issues when trying to load other files in the wallpaper section.
- App Drawer backdrop image can now be themed.
- Many of the highlighting assets in the settings menu can now be themed.
- Revamped font menu. 
- Font sizes are now available. (Settings->Display->Themes->Fonts->Font Size)
- Color values used in animations and progress bars can now be themed.
- With the new theme manager function, many more assets can be themed.
- Revamped and realigned the battery charging status icon.
- Reorganized the whole navigation bar function. It now uses less resources and is also more theme friendly.
- Updated preincluded wallpapers to the most recent ones provided by CyanogenMod.
- Replaced USB debugging option (PSPLink) with an experimental features toggle. Allows you to access W.I.P apps such as calculator and messages.
- Repositioned toggles to make it more efficent for certain languages.
- CPU states cannot be changed while music is playing in the background.
- Added a dark skin toggle under developer options. (Similar to Android Marshmallow's feature)
- Uses PSP's native media engine rather than libmad:
	+ This loads mp3's faster and sounds better. There is also little to no laggs when music is playing in the background.
	+ Memory management is better.
	+ The play/pause button is now indicated properly.
	+ Time elapsed now shows on the bottom right corner just above the play/pause button.
- Play/Pause button is now indicated properly when playing BGM, WAV, AT3 and MOD files.


Fixes:

- Updated language string lengths.
- Fixed critical return button issue when trying to return to a previous menu. 
- Messenger is inaccessible due to incompletion.
- Fixed minor font color issues.
- Calculator is inaccessible due to incompletion.
- Fixed up online updates. However this will no longer be updated.
- Fixed UMD loading.
- Cleaned up default configs.
- Fixed up power management settings issues.
- Fixed a strange crash after exiting file manager.
- Fixed up homebrew, POPS and ISO loading issues due to major changes in code.
- Fixed gallery return issue, after vewing an image.
- Fixed return screen glitch, in Music, Gallery and Game app.
- Fixed minor memeory leak in gallery app and settings.
- Fixed another minor memory leak in settings menu.
- Fixed theme, fonts, icon packs and language selection bug when user tries to return to previous menu by using '..'
- Fixed CPU state values when overclocking/underlocking.
- Cleaned up quick settings and volume bar layout.
- Fixed a critical issue with loading wallpapers, themes and icon packs.
- Fixed showImage(); return misplacement.
- Fixed return issues after exiting image preview.
- Fixed a minor issue with the 'security' button overlapping incorrectly.
- Fixed misalignment when battery status reaches 100%.
- Reorganized how the theme manager works - It is now somewhat faster.
- Fixed battery status alignment under quick settings.
- Disallow cursor movement while the cross button is held - This fixes the issue with the quick settings up showing up every time
you pull the analog stick down while the cross button is held.
- Fixed power save crash. It now draws the image rather than loading one when using power save.
- Got rid of a bunch of unnecessary assets.
- Fixed crashes when trying to open other files apart from pictures in the gallery app.
- Fixed file manager's options menu having an unreadable font issue.
- Fixed the "update.zip has been found" issue even when there isn't any.
- Fixed incorrect battery and CPU states during startup.
- Fixed a minor issue with Polish translation on welcome screen.
- Fixed credits menu returning to settings instead of the about screen when circle is pressed.
- Fixed battery status not being hidden when using expanded desktop.
- Fixed crash in lockscreen after enabling swipe to unlock feature.
- Fixed month of the year overlapping the day of the week when quick settings is used.
- Fixed time not being displayed when using the power menu while having power save enabled.
- Fixed font sizes showing the wrong size selected after selection.
- Fixed zip file extraction. Simply press the cross button while the .zip file is highlited and it will extract.
- Fixed crash after exiting text view.
- Fixed clock app showing the wrong time periods. (AM/PM)
- Fixed misalignment with the time when 24 hour mode is enabled.
- Fixed ID3 not parsing the Genre text correctly.
- Fixed font sizes altering the brightness values.
- Fixed incorrect CPU states during startup when using battery management settings.
- Improved overall application stability and performance. 
- Massive code clean up and reorganization.
- Reorganized many functions and statements.
- Got rid of many unnecessary coding.
- Removed many un-translated strings.
- Deleted many unused files.
```


*Screenshots:*

























































































*Working/Not Working list*


*Working:*

```
- Touch tones, when pressing the cross button on an app or button.
- Battery Status (Displays the battery percentage, by using icons)
- Recovery menu - Can be launched from the power menu
- Lockscreen
- Navbar functions, for returning home or back to the previous menu
- Power menu (Allows access to exit to XMB, and launch recovery)
- USB toggle in Settings->Performance->Storage Management, and recovery menu
- Screenshots (Use Note button to take screenshot)
- Integrated RemoteJoyLite (Settings->Developer Options)
- Music player - Supports MP3, BGM, WAV, AT3 and MOD files
- Quick settings (Drop down menu)
- File manager - Delete files and folders, open text files, view pictures and play music files, rename files/folders and create new folders.
- Internet browser - NetFront default PSP browser
- OTA updates - (Settings->About->CyanogenPSP Updates)
- Gallery app - Allows you to view pictures, and set as wallpaper (Press square to bring up the wallpaper prompt) [JPG, PNG and GIF]
- Expanded desktop (Settings->Display)
- Homebrew, POPS and ISO/CSO support (Game Menu)
- Boot animation and game boot toggles (Settings->Display->Miscellaneous)
- Security settings - Pin/Password lock and Swipe as default.
- Status icons
- Custom wallpaper support
- Custom font support
- Theme manager (Settings->Display->Themes->Styles)
- Icon pack manager (Settings->Display->Themes->Icon Packs)
- Volume Control
- Brightness slider under quick settings. Use left/right to navigate the brightness scale.
- Battery management settings - (Powersave, Balanced and Performance)
- Multi language support (Settings->Display->Language) Available languages can be found here: https://www.transifex.com/cyanogenpsp/cyanogenpsp/
- Font sizes
- UMD
```

*Not working:*

```
- Calculator
- Recents menu
- Adhoc messenger
- Certain file manager functions such as copy/cut
- Some recovery menu functions
```




*Downloads:*

*Download v6.0 [PRO] [ME] [PS Vita eCFW] 

Themes | Icon Packs

Download ttf2pgf converter (simply move the ttf font in the same folder as the makefonts.bat file is, and click on makefonts)

Download Autostart PRX v5.6 preconfigured by kozarovv

Source Code*


----------



## alokesh985 (Dec 20, 2015)

With Android, anything is possible!!!

Sent from my Moto G 2014 using Tapatalk


----------



## Joel16 (Dec 21, 2015)

alokesh985 said:


> With Android, anything is possible!!!
> 
> Sent from my Moto G 2014 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Yes but this isn't Android ported over to the PSP. Let's not forget that.


----------



## Skorpion96 (Jan 3, 2017)

Question:can you add an option to enable or disable plugins in recovery? 

Inviato dal mio Pixel utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Joel16 (Feb 19, 2017)

Skorpion96 said:


> Question:can you add an option to enable or disable plugins in recovery?
> 
> Inviato dal mio Pixel utilizzando Tapatalk

Click to collapse



My bad, haven't been on here in forever. That was one of the planned features but I never got time.
https://github.com/joel16/CyanogenPSP 6.1, was the final release. Not sure if you knew about that, but yeah there was one last update that was released during the last few days of 2016.


----------

